# Buyer for Large Whole Maple Burl



## jenyf1r (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm looking to buy a large whole maple burl with good figure - at least 1000lbs still on trunk for a project I'm working on. Will arrange pick-up and shipping from anywhere in the US.


----------



## GlenD (Feb 12, 2017)

http://berkshireproducts.com/dual.php?dual_name=Burls+-+Maple%2C+Big+Leaf


----------



## jenyf1r (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you for the link. I don't need burl slabs. I need a very large whole uncut maple burl still on the trunk.
Please contact me if you have one, before you cut it into slabs. Thanks! [email protected]


----------



## Jmoneyhoney (Apr 10, 2019)

We have a 5ft high about 6 ft wide, or bigger maple burl that is ready to harvest. It is for sale, and its about 3000 lbs. Are you still interested.?


----------



## jenyf1r (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes I'm still interested in purchasing a large whole maple burl. That sounds great. Can you send some photos to me at [email protected] and give me your contact info. Thanks! Jennifer


----------



## TaterII (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello I have a huge maple Burl that is standing at the moment, it has to come down soon. Are you interested?


----------



## wildfirejohncg (12 d ago)

Are you still looking for burl


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

This thread was started almost 6 years ago. It sounded like an immediate need.


----------

